

Changing the Ending of Mass Effect 3, Good Economics? - ValeriuWL
http://www.wealthlift.com/blog/changing-mass-effect-3-ending-good-economics/

======
mooism2
Doesn't really talk about the economics of it, just talks about the short-term
impact on EA's share price.

